# smallest tank possible?



## austinroberts23 (Jan 25, 2012)

What would be the smallest tank advised to start a brackish setup? Thinking of trying it but don't have a ton of space for another project as of yet. also tryin to stay cheap until i figure it out.


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

I think that the salties on the forum will agree if I say that if you don't have room for anything bigger than 10 gallons, don't do it. I know for sure that you have to dedicate yourself to any fish project, and that anything with salt will cost more than freshwater. 

Also... you posted in the Cichlid section. If you want cichlids, you definitely need room. How much room do you have?


----------



## austinroberts23 (Jan 25, 2012)

I put it in the wrong category. stupid phone! I have 2 55gallon tanks up now and i was thinking of trying to do a brackish (with 2 or so drawf puffers) in my spare 5 gallon


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

Dwarf puffers aren't brackish, and the bare minimum tank size for 1 would be 5 gallons. I'd really recommend opae ula (Hawaiian volcano shrimp) rather than fish for a brackish 5 gallon tank.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Yeah, dwarf puffers are actually fully freshwater. They won't actually tolerate brackish water. 

You could do bumblebee gobies for a 5g brackish water tank though.


----------

